# Strictly Come Dancing 2021



## BoatieBird (Jun 24, 2021)

It's that time of year when announcements and rumours start, so time for a new thread.

Janette Manrara to host ITT.
Bruno off the judging panel for 2021, replaced by... Anton   









						BBC Blogs - Strictly Come Dancing
					

Welcome to the Strictly Come Dancing blog, we'll be sharing the latest news and backstage gossip from the nation's favourite dancing competition. This is the place to get your daily dose of dance floor drama and training room trials.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Due to the ongoing uncertainty regarding international travel restrictions caused by COVID-19, Bruno Tonioli, who has been a fixture on Strictly since 2004 and is also a judge on Dancing with the Stars in the USA, will be unable to take part in the series this year.
> 
> Anton Du Beke joined Strictly during its first series and is the only professional dancer to have danced in every series to date, bringing plenty of experience and expertise to the panel.
> 
> Anton Du Beke says: “My loves I cannot tell you how thrilled I am to be stepping into Bruno’s brogues for the next series of Strictly. It’s a dream come true to be judging…


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2021)

I suppose if Anton is the panel at least we don't have to see him dancing!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 24, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I suppose if Anton is the panel at least we don't have to see him dancing!


That was my first thought.  We have to listen to him talk a lot more though.  Hopefully he'll take the Len route and be technical and not try to be funny.  Cos he's not.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 24, 2021)

Me76 said:


> That was my first thought.  We have to listen to him talk a lot more though.  Hopefully he'll take the Len route and be technical and not try to be funny.  *Cos he's not*.



This. Someone needs to tell him!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2021)

I wonder who will get the older woman to dance with now Anton's gone.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 25, 2021)

I was disappointed when I read that Anton was joining the judging panel, because I really dislike him.

Hopefully, the older celebs will get to dance with someone who respects them and doesn’t take the piss. So, anyone else.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 25, 2021)

With any luck, this means that eventually somebody abroad will make him a better offer and we'll be rid of him.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 5, 2021)

The first few celebs have been announced:

Tom Fletcher 
Robert Webb
AJ Odudu
John Whaite


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 5, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> The first few celebs have been announced:
> 
> Tom Fletcher
> Robert Webb
> ...


I like AJ. 😎


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> The first few celebs have been announced:
> 
> Tom Fletcher
> Robert Webb
> ...


I had to google John Whaite  I was a latecomer to Bake Off.

Robert Webb has potential:


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 5, 2021)

Me76 said:


> That was my first thought.  We have to listen to him talk a lot more though.  Hopefully he'll take the Len route and be technical and not try to be funny.  Cos he's not.


He’s got one joke: “I’m a good dancer but my celebrity partner isn’t”.  It’s a shit and condescending joke. He used it twice on something I saw him on recently. (The Wheel).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> The first few celebs have been announced:
> 
> Tom Fletcher
> Robert Webb
> ...


Tom Fletcher's "Dinosaur pooped" series of children's books annoy me so therefore he annoys me!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> The first few celebs have been announced:
> 
> Tom Fletcher
> Robert Webb
> ...


Ooo, John is going to dance with a bloke which will be cool. 









						John Whaite to make history in first all-male partnership as he joins Strictly 2021 line-up
					

From Bake Off to Ballroom!




					www.google.com


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2021)

Fuck Anton


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2021)

"There's nothing they're going to do, that I haven't done." Yeah Anton, apart from win


----------



## Poot (Sep 18, 2021)

Am I in a bad mood or are all the celebrities much more annoying than usual?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2021)

Poot said:


> Am I in a bad mood or are all the celebrities much more annoying than usual?


  it's not just you.


----------



## Poot (Sep 18, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> it's not just you.


 

That's a relief. I like maybe 2 of them, and I'm not sure I can stomach Anton. Bah, I was quite looking forward to it, too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2021)

How bloody long is this show btw? I'm hungover and have to make my child get to bed.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> How bloody long is this show btw? I'm hungover and have to make my child get to bed.


another hour? I hate them all


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 18, 2021)

Poot said:


> That's a relief. I like maybe 2 of them, and I'm not sure I can stomach Anton. Bah, I was quite looking forward to it, too.



All of this.
It feels like it's come too soon, and it's all a bit... meh  

I do love Nadia and Robert though


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2021)

Nina Wadia’s arm is a totally different colour to the rest of her. And paler than claudia’s


----------



## Poot (Sep 18, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> All of this.
> It feels like it's come too soon, and it's all a bit... meh
> 
> I do love Nadia and Robert though


Nadia and Robert for me, too. Also the two boys. Many of these people are too perky by far, though. And Gordon Ramsey's daughter? What now?!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 18, 2021)

I do like the addition of some new pro talent, it's about time.


----------



## belboid (Sep 18, 2021)

John being paired with Johannes - what a surprise!

Anyone picked up any gossip on who the refuseniks are?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2021)

belboid said:


> John being paired with Johannes - what a surprise!
> 
> Anyone picked up any gossip on who the refuseniks are?


No but I really want to know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2021)

How was the lovely Greg Wise? I'm hoping to watch on catch up tomorrow with the menfolk.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was the lovely Greg Wise? I'm hoping to watch on catch up tomorrow with the menfolk.


Bit stiff I think


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2021)

Just caught up with the actual show.  

Team AJ all the way.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2021)

What was Nancy wearing?  Very bizarre trouser fringing.  

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2021)

Feels like Neil is the new Anton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2021)

Watching in catch up.... A tango to "Blue Monday"!!! All my teenage Saturday dreams while dancing at the Waterfront (a go go) in Skipton have come true


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2021)

I hate, hate, hate the dinosaur books that bloke from McFly writes. Hate them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh and the new young bloke from Ukraine/Italy (Nikita?) looks like Leon S. Kennedy from "Resident Evil"


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 25, 2021)

I only recognise about 3 of the contestants!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

Mrs LR tells me three of the professionals are unvaccinated. Which can only really mean they’re anti vaxxers, since it’s unlikely three out of a small group of healthy young basically athletes will coincidentally have medical reasons. 

I’d be fuming if I was one of the celebs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

6 for Tom. Nice suit but I don't like him for some reason. Just an irrational hated. Which I'm fine with!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 6 for Tom. Nice suit but I don't like him for some reason. Just an irrational hated. Which I'm fine with!


I'm totally with you on the irrational hatred. I hate his wife too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

I don’t like Tilly Ramsey because I don’t like her Dad and I’ve decided to make it a family feud.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I thought that was quite a sweet waltz, she looked so young! A solid 6 for me. 

I still don't like her Dad. At all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

I didn't even realise it was actually starting this week  Just switched on in time for Tilly, who is unfortunate in looking and sounding very much like her dad - she did a decent job though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

I love Oti, so she gets to win.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 6 for Tom. Nice suit but I don't like him for some reason. Just an irrational hated. Which I'm fine with!


I don't like his glasses


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm going for 5 for Ugo but that's probably because I don't like the samba but I would like to see more of him as I think he has potential


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

aqua said:


> I don't like his glasses


He could definitely be the next cover star for Unthreatening Male magazine.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

Teenage son has just flopped down in front of the telly, watched Anton giving his comments and said "Who's this ponce?"


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 25, 2021)

Ugo"s outfit! My eyes!  
The most awful outfit and colour!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

A very solid 7 for me, I really liked that. And a good suit!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A very solid 7 for me, I really liked that. And a good suit!!


A very handsome and elegant young man.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

"Very positive from Craig!" says the Small One, who is a Strictly addict


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

Fair score there. 👍


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a total mum crush on Rhys  As in, I just want to mother and encourage him because he is such a nice young man.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

She's rubbish


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

I don’t know the Dragon’s Den woman, but she needs to work on the acting.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t know the Dragon’s Den woman, but she needs to work on the acting.


All she did was move her hips 🤷‍♀️


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

I thought that was pretty decent for the poisoned chalice that is week 1 cha cha cha.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t know the Dragon’s Den woman, but she needs to work on the acting.


A 4 for me and the Small One, it was a bit slow for me and boring for the Small One #fiercecritic


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A 4 for me and the Small One, it was a bit slow for me and boring for the Small One #fiercecritic


No way was it a 4!


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

Look what my daughter has done to me ffs 🤦‍♀️🤬


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh I like his suit 😎


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2021)

Right, I’ve got to go to the pub now so be unfairly harsh on my behalf.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Right, I’ve got to go to the pub now so be unfairly harsh on my behalf.


If you insist on flaunting your social life I shall be delightful to spite you.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

That was quite good actually! Particularly for a tall man.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> That was quite good actually! Particularly for a tall man.


It was 😎


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2021)

I liked that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I like Dan Walker because he reminds me of my step nephew who is also called Dan, trained as a sports journalist, is now working for Leicester City FC TV channel and i am sure will be Dan Walker in the future!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

A 6 for us for the jive


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

aqua said:


> Look what my daughter has done to me ffs 🤦‍♀️🤬


One of us one of us


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

This is shit music


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

"Ooooh I like the tango" says the Small One!


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

In fact I'll go so far as to ask how the fuck is this tango music?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

6 for me, I found it a bit meh but it was good, and 7 for the menfolk


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

The vocals have been abysmal tonight, unfortunately.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> The vocals have been abysmal tonight, unfortunately.


They butchered Taylor even worse than I did.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2021)

I found that tango a bit meh. 
Bring on Johannes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I like Robert Webb, I hope he's good.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2021)

I've been enjoying Diane and Robert Webb's tiktoks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

That was funny and lovely and I want more!! 5 for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like Robert Webb, I hope he's good.


I don't think he was ever going to be very good but it was fun


----------



## A380 (Sep 25, 2021)

How long are episodes??


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

Well Greg is better than I thought he would be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I really liked that from Greg, it made me smile  7 for me


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

Two 11 year olds started leaping around to ra-ra-rasputin here. I'm not a fan of Webb though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2021)

aqua said:


> Well Greg is better than I thought he would be


I thought the opposite, that he'd be better.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I thought the opposite, that he'd be better.


Yes, me too. Lots of face-pulling, not enough fundamentals.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

I had very low expectations though tbh. 🤣


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

Nina is wearing the same running trousers that I own. They're from Lidl 

I really hate the samba. 5 for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

Blimey I didn't see any of that in their dance. Which is why I'm drinking wine in my dressing gown on the sofa and not on the panel


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

Great legs though! And I love her "I've had five shots and I'm on the dancefloor with my girls" energy


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

I liked that samba but I did mostly watch Neil. Same with the American smooth, loved it but obviously I only watched Karen  😍


----------



## A380 (Sep 25, 2021)

Re John Waite.

Ms 747 has just genuinely said, "he looks young to have been the envoy for the Arch Bishop of Canterbury".

I have told her she is a fucking idiot.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

Sound up for Blue Monday and I'm going to dance like it's 1985 and I've just finished my A levels and I'm at the Waterfront in Skipton!!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

Sobbing 😭


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

Mr QofG's and I feel like we've waited all our lives for that dance. 7 all round here


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

Hot damn, I am on the floor after that <3 Brilliant tune, choreography and performance.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

That was great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I enjoyed that. Very pleasant. 6 for me and the Small One, 5 for Mr. QofG's


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

Love Judy, loved that American smooth


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

AJ is a stunning looking woman.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> AJ is a stunning looking woman.


She is and it's one of my fave tunes too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> AJ is a stunning looking woman.


Her legs are just amazing! I like that, 7 for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2021)

Blimey.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

aqua said:


> She is and it's one of my fave tunes too!


Yes, great tune and she was brilliant! Definitely finals potential


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

7 for me and Mr. QofG's. The Small One says 6 but only because he loves Johannes and no one must beat him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

The Small One is angry with those scores "It's not 9"!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

Like Robert Webb I hope Adam is good because I really like him!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 25, 2021)

That was an incredible jive.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2021)

I liked Adam, 7 for me. Mr. QofG's just watched Katya  and 6 for the Small One who is a bit sleepy


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2021)

I’ve just caught up as I totally forgot it was on last night until my mate texted me about a dress. 

Nothing really to say that hasn’t been except Strictly is going to kill my vague crush on Greg Wise unless he stops pulling those fucking faces. 😄

I really really can’t stand Dan Walker so I hope he’s shit and goes soon.
I’m trying not to hold my hatred of Gordon Ramsey against his poor child so hopefully he doesn’t show up too often. 

One last thing, those fucking vocals. Seriously, why do they keep them year after year. It’s embarrassing and Shake It Off was one of the worst things I’ve ever heard.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 26, 2021)

Just caught up 
AJ - blimey! I love her to bits. And I'm developing a crush on Kai too so one of my fave couples.
John and Johannes - ooh gave me shivers. When those 2 do a rumba I think I might have a bit of a moment. 
Katie - meh, not particularly memorable 
Greg Wise I'm finding as irritating as hell. And didn't Karen have a face on her going up the stairs
Dan Walker surprisingly has found a personality and I like him much more than I thought I would.
Nina Wadia- that dress was an abomination and made her look like she had no neck and shoulders up around her ears. That spoiled the dance for me. Do better next time Wardrobe!
Rhys - contain his energy well - was concerned he'd be a bit frenetic. Will go far unless the SCD traditionally racist divide kicks in
Adam Peaty's bum should get points just for being there
Ugo - head to toe fluorescent pink was arresting but distracted from his dancing. Which may have been the point
Poor Tilly is hampered by my irrational dislike of her partner, who is probably a very nice chap but has a face I'd like to punch
Tom Fletcher - meh. Needs to up the ante a bit
Robert Webb - someone in Wardrobe is having a laugh. Entertaining but not a particularly good dance in any technical sense
Rose - fabulous dress, amazing that someone who can't hear the music can move that well to it! I've got a feeling she's going to improve in leaps and bounds
Judy - loved that American Smooth!
I like Sarah but I think she's going to struggle


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2021)

Here is the thread!

I rather loved it all last night.  No one was Widdecome-dreadful, though the first four or five out seem evident.  Bloody hundreds of them, is it more than usual this year? Not sure we needed two young soap women _and_ teen Tilly.  The swimming lad was cute.  I liked him.  And Greg Wise was fine and will try hard.  Robert Webb otoh is clearly much more annoying in real life than I’d imagined.  He’s constantly mugging and clowning.  I do not like.  

John and Johannes was wonderful and important.  I’m glad John can dance.  

AJ was pretty great.  Not nines for me, on replay - her legs are a little unfocused compared to his.  I also thought the cbbc lad was very impressive.  

I need to rewatch Judy’s.  There was something I didn’t like about it at the time.  

Obviously Dragon’s den woman was weakest, but if you took all the dubious comedy out of Robert Webb’s I don’t think they were that far apart.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just caught up and loved it all apart from Tilly and Hollyoaks woman, both of which I found very dull.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 26, 2021)

Tom Fletcher and Amy Dowden have tested positive for coronavirus! 
Looks like they'll miss next week's show but all being well they'll be back after that.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2021)

That’s going to fuck with the mcfly tour.

I‘m way too hungover to type anything more coherent other than I concur with QueenOfGoths 100%

I was at a friends house for dinner and there were two 12 year old girls watching it and dancing while we ate dinner. I really wanted to be in two places at once. They sounded like they were having the best time ❤️


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2021)

Just caught up. Loved AJ, Adam, John, Rhys, Nina and, surprisingly, Dan Walker. Greg was good and the Beeb must be delighted to have Emma Thompson in the audience. 

I was astonished to se that Sarah Davies is only 37! I thought she was my age at least.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2021)

Ms T said:


> Just caught up. Loved AJ, Adam, John, Rhys, Nina and, surprisingly, Dan Walker. Greg was good and the Beeb must be delighted to have Emma Thompson in the audience.
> 
> I was astonished to se that Sarah Davies is only 37! I thought she was my age at least.


Wow.  Me too.  She comes across really properly middle aged.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2021)

Watched the first half on Monday but have only just managed to do the second.  The first half was pretty good, but the second half, blimey o’reilly, astoundingly good.  Webb’s rubbish but highly entertaining, thingy and doodah were pretty decent.  But the final three look pretty set already.   AJ!! Adam! Cake Guy!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2021)

Robert Webb to go, I reckon.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

Katie McGlynn to go.


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm putting this thread on ignore until I can watch it with the small girl.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

Or maybe Sara Davies


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Or maybe Sara Davies


Thats my guess


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

Dan Walker for me. 

AJ looks amazing! And Adam Peaty looks like he's got a good acting outfit. 

The Small One cheered when Johannes came on


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

Motsi’s hair is amazing!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2021)

He’s fantastic.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 2, 2021)

That needy arse Gordon Ramsay is sat next to Craig.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

WOW


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

We're going for 8's here!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

I like Nina but thought it was a bit clumsy so 6 for me


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

she made loads of errors and was stompy. Not great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh Adam was so sweet. Maybe not his best dance but I think he deserves to stay so 7 for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm voting for Adam!!!!!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

Do you know, much as I hate Anton, he’s actually a pretty good judge. And much less annoying than he is as a dancer


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Robert Webb to go, I reckon.


Oh has he been on already? Just switched  over.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Do you know, much as I hate Anton, he’s actually a pretty good judge. And much less annoying than he is as a dancer



I've just said that to Mr B   
He's almost likeable as a judge


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2021)

Did they do that to the, er, seat of Adam's trousers on purpose?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Did they do that to the, er, seat of Adam's trousers on purpose?


His bum was eating them!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2021)

That was just indifferent


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Do you know, much as I hate Anton, he’s actually a pretty good judge. And much less annoying than he is as a dancer


I agree.

Missed Rhys  and Nina. Adam is adorable but didn't see much of his dancing (still trying to get the dinner in the oven  ). Katie wasn't very good,not helped by her outfit which is atrocious.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

I didn't like that jive


----------



## Saffy (Oct 2, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Do you know, much as I hate Anton, he’s actually a pretty good judge. And much less annoying than he is as a dancer


My god I've just said this tonight!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm not loving Karen's outfit.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

I quite enjoyed Greg's dance, Craig is a miserable turd.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

Also not loving Tess's outfit, but I do like her hair in that high ponytail.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

"I loved it.... 9!" says my Johannes loving son 

8 for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I quite enjoyed Greg's dance, Craig is a miserable turd.


Mr. QofG's was angry about that, he really liked the dance!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

That put the biggest smile on my face 😍


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr. QofG's said he would go out the front  in just his pants if that dance got less than an 8.... watch this space!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's said he would go out the front  in just his pants if that dance got less than an 8.... watch this space!!



Have you got a camera ready?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Have you got a camera ready?


Oh yes


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

John and Johannes fab.

AJ! <3 So fabulous, beautiful storytelling, she looks like she's having a great time. And that outfit is fire.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

We went for 7 and 8's here for AJ, it was a great dance


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

Proper tango music, proper tango  Love Diane's dress.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 2, 2021)

So not rainbow rhythms


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

I really enjoyed that tango


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2021)

Judy's dance was... definitely a thing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

That was a good salsa and I'm not a salsa fan.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

I am a salsa fan, and I thoroughly enjoyed that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

The Small One was more concerned about how that boat couldn't be made of paper and how strong must the glue be and how long it took to make


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

But it was a lovely dance, 7 for me


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

It is a lovely dance. Her outfit is bizarre though! And the vocal wasn't great.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> the vocal wasn't great.


We were bitching about that too. 🤣


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

Hmm, bad paso music and she was rather doing that thing of dancing around him like a maypole.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

I think Dan did that the best he could, it's a terrible dance for the man I always feel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

If they don't do a Morecombe and Wise to "Bring me Sunshine" what's the point!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

That was a very fast and rather sweet Charleston.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

The Small One is currently stopping Mr. QofG's going outside in his pants


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

He doesn't renege on his bets


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He doesn't renege on his bets


I didn't doubt him for a moment    😍


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2021)

Some quite terrible costumes this week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2021)

Loving Tess's silky white jumpsuit, slightly aghast at Claudia's longline blazer. What kind of turvy topsy world have I stumbled into?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Loving Tess's silky white jumpsuit, slightly aghast at Claudia's longline blazer. What kind of turvy topsy world have I stumbled into?


Tess has obviously upped her retainer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Loving Tess's silky white jumpsuit, slightly aghast at Claudia's longline blazer. What kind of turvy topsy world have I stumbled into?


The Small One commented "Nice green... I like it" when Shirley walked out


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Tess has obviously upped her retainer


Or just hasn't had time to offend the wardrobe dept yet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Small One commented "Nice green... I like it" when Shirley walked out


Yes, loving Shirley's lime ensemble too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh I love AJ!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2021)

Whoever Gryff is, she’s very tall.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Whoever Gryff is, she’s very tall.


Buying jeans must be a nightmare.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2021)

Hmmmm.... Katie to go for me I think


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> Buying jeans must be a nightmare.


Isn't it bloody always


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2021)

You said Katie! I thought she’d get loads of soap votes. 

If Nina doesn’t bugger it up, Katie’s out


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2021)

Looking alright so far. Albeit with another terrible vocal.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 3, 2021)

Nina was much better tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2021)

Katie's outfit really is one of the worst I've seen on Strictly. Poor girl, it's like wardrobe forgot about about her and had to make up something with the offcuts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, I disagreed with that.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh no, so sad to see Nina go 😢


----------



## aqua (Oct 4, 2021)

The music is just fucking terrible. Finally caught up with the weekend. Eldest small is happy at least with the dances but why are the judges over scoring so much?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh that was bloody wonderful


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2021)

The pro dance was lovely.  Loved Judi’s charleston while also agreeing with Craig that it was a bit light on content.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> The pro dance was lovely.  Loved Judi’s charleston while also agreeing with Craig that it was a bit light on content.


This ^^^


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh AJ <3 So expressive.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Oh AJ <3 So expressive.


And as if I couldn’t live her more, she has self doubt.  And not “pretty straight A girl pretending to worry about an exam to fish for compliments” self doubt.  Real, credible wobbles.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 9, 2021)

I bloody love AJ. That was gorgeous ❤


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

I cried at the end of AJ’s dance.

I thought it was really annoying that neither claude or Tess acknowledged that Victoria coren was there supporting Rob.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

Motsi should wear her hair like that always. She looks so beautiful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2021)

We're on catch up. Who was that in the VT after Judi, was it Pitbull?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2021)

Sean Paul wasn't it?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh hush Craig.  I really quite liked Tilly’s jive.  Loads more fun than Katie’s last week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I cried at the end of AJ’s dance.
> 
> I thought it was really annoying that neither claude or Tess acknowledged that Victoria coren was there supporting Rob.


Maybe she's rooting for someone else 

(my daughter was busy talking over everything so I didn't hear  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> Sean Paul wasn't it?


Thanks, I'm not sure I've ever seen him!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Oh hush Craig.  I really quite liked Tilly’s jive.  Loads more fun than Katie’s last week.


Yes, absolutely! And loads better than Robert bloody Webb.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2021)

Ok.  Anyone else struggling not to objectify Ugo with his hair and pacific island- demigod costume? Swoon.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

There’s a fuck of a lot of over marking going on this week


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

dp


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2021)

I know he made a few mistakes but Robert Webb made me smile!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2021)

Rose's dance was beautiful!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh come on!   In week three??


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

Absurd


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 9, 2021)

I though that paso was quite odd. I wasn't sure what the story was supposed to be and he was waving his arms about in a flappy way.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

Poor AJ was so undermarked


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

I voted for Rose, AJ and Sara. 

I don't know what happened in that marking at the end but it was insane


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh Adam, looked great but the rumba is a hard dance. I may vote for him as I do like him!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2021)

There was some I overmarking tonight but I did love AJ, Rose, Rhys and John.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There was some I overmarking tonight but I did love AJ, Rose, Rhys and John.


I did too. But I think if AJ had danced later, she would have got higher marks. Which is crazy


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 10, 2021)

Loved in the opening dance that the entire group danced in same-sex couples. making a point and doing it beautifully. also the new guy is quite classic prince charming-y so it was lovely that they didn't have him be the main prince.

AJ was amazing, spot on with the dancing and the acting. Agreed she was undermarked comparitively with the other good ones. very glad the singer didn't ruin it.

Glad to see Ugo finally breaking through into the top half.

i thought the Spiderman kid was actually better than the professional at a couple of points, more on the beat.

Johanness was amazing, his partner was very good but not to the same level with the strength in the body or face. great choreo.

i really hope Judi makes it to next week, she's in the traditional spot of bottom half black woman who isn't super famous.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 10, 2021)

is it next week where they suddenly 'get serious' and start marking harder and confusing the good ones with a load of 6s and 7s? or is that later. anyway, enjoy your 10s whilst they last!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2021)

I was very grateful they decided to go with an instrumental version of My Heart Will Go On. I was cruelly imagining Hayley had murdered it so badly in rehearsals that Dave Arch said No.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2021)

I usually forget to watch the results show at the right time. The problem with remembering is you have to sit through the endless padding.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 10, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I usually forget to watch the results show at the right time. The problem with remembering is you have to sit through the endless padding.


It's a waste of time really. Two rounds of exaggeratedly drawn out elimination, one terrible song, som pointless waffle and the two worst dances from the main show. I don't normally bother so I must be bored.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 13, 2021)

It looks like Robert Webb has left the competition due to ill health.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2021)

He had open heart surgery two years ago, apparently.  I imagine the training does put a fair bit of stress on the old ticker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2021)

That's such a shame about Robert Webb I really enjoyed his dances.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2021)

They’re falling like skittles!









						Ugo Monye pulls out of Saturday's Strictly Come Dancing
					

The former rugby player says his back "has been causing me some unwanted problems this week".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's such a shame about Robert Webb I really enjoyed his dances.


Yeh I rather warmed to him which surprised me


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2021)

Can we take a moment to appreciate that when Rose talks she's basically speaking two languages at the same time?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

I love Rose. I don’t like Tilly


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

A 9 for Tilly? Wtf is Shirley on?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2021)

Is it another week of overmarking ffs?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2021)

Scoring not marking


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

OMG Greg was shockingly awful


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

Didn't really like that, sorry Greg.
Also, has he done something to annoy Vicky Gill?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

Oh Greg, that wasn't good


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2021)

Lol Motsi couldn't stop laughing at that comment


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2021)

That macarena was hilarious.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Have any of them started extra-marital affairs yet? I havent had the opportunity to keep up with the gossip.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

Loved that American Smooth. Beautiful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm a bit behind but already been warned about Greg by two different WhatsApp chats  

Tess has got her Christmas frock on, I see.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

I like Tess` outfit it suits her. Red is one of her good colours.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

I thought that salsa was a bit messy and frenetic


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

That wasn’t a salsa to my untrained eye


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2021)

Just got to Greg. Dear god! 

I mean, just the costumes alone would be an instant zero. Why is Wardrobe so fixated on terrible trousers this week?

Add in the dancing and he was giving me serious 'creepy handsy uncle at a wedding' vibes.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm a bit behind but already been warned about Greg by two different WhatsApp chats
> 
> Tess has got her Christmas frock on, I see.


What are they saying about Gregg?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> What are they saying about Gregg?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Add in the dancing and he was giving me serious 'creepy handsy uncle at a wedding' vibes.



Mr B has just said the same thing. It was a bit creepy


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

This one is married to Rachel Riley? I am saying he can be trusted not to have an affair with new partner. A slight doubt though as didnt he have her leave her other partner during a strictly season?


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

She was spinning around way too fast for her ability. She was dancing like Mrs Bouquet there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2021)

Which one? Aljaz? He's married to Janette.

He's great, but that was a no from me.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Aah right, I have him mixed up with the one who had the affair with Rachel Riley and then ended up with her. I am out of the loop.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

I think it's time for Greg to go.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm voting for John/Johannes!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2021)

Proper tango music from Sara, and a proper tango too  Shame Wardrobe felt the need to dress her up like a Quality Street. Give her a glamorous frock next week!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

Judi made me cry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

There's been some strong dances this week. Apart from Greg!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 16, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it's time for Greg to go.


More of an Ernie Wise performance I think.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m pretty sure Adam was about to kiss katya at the end there


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There's been some strong dances this week. Apart from Greg!


I've not felt it this week at all, with any of the dances. Some of the VTs though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

dear god that singing was dreadful in poor AJ’s samba


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

Hmmm... Greg and Dan in the bottom for me with Greg to go.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I've not felt it this week at all, with any of the dances. Some of the VTs though.



They're a couple of contestants down so they've got time to fill... and it shows.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2021)

AJ was just not very fluid.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2021)

We've voted for John, Adam and AJ


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2021)

Katya looking fire as usual  trashpony he was definitely going in for the snog, but tbh I would probably have done the same.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2021)

Greg and Dan for the danceoff I think please.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Katya looking fire as usual  trashpony he was definitely going in for the snog, but tbh I would probably have done the same.


His girlfriend is at home looking after their baby. She must feel like shit


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

Anyway I voted for AJ because I love her and Rose and Sara


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We've voted for John, Adam and AJ



John, AJ and Judi here


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Anyway I voted for AJ because I love her and Rose and Sara


AJ, Sara and Judi for me.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

god there’s no hiding that is there?


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

trashpony said:


> god there’s no hiding that is there?



Hmmm.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 16, 2021)

For me it's not surprising there are so many romances / affairs with Strictly. There are pairs of people working for weeks on end in very intimate and physically challenging circumstances for a common goal which is also totally outside of their normal lives.

You would be hard pushed to find a better formula for getting people together.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> For me it's not surprising there are so many romances / affairs with Strictly. There are pairs of people working for weeks on end in very intimate and physically challenging circumstances for a common goal which is also totally outside of their normal lives.
> 
> You would be hard pushed to find a better formula for getting people together.


Oh absolutely. For the celebs, those kind of moments only ever occur within the context of sexual relationships. The pros I guess are used to it but it’s very telling how many of them end up with their celeb partners.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 17, 2021)

Loved that opening number!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 17, 2021)

Do not love Tess's jumpsuit or Claudia's weird housecoat vibe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2021)

Westlife!!!? Dear lord are they still going.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2021)

I note Adam isn’t making eye contact with katya at all

poor judy. there are many dancers who are a lot worse than she is


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2021)

Dan.....Dan!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm slightly behind btw


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 17, 2021)

The trailer for 'I like the way U move' find love through the medium of dance. Isn't that just Strictly 😝


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2021)

Shirley, I’d love to have the balls to say that to people on real life!

“Just pull back a bit on the personality”.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The trailer for 'I like the way U move' find love through the medium of dance. Isn't that just Strictly 😝


It looks.... bizarre!! 

Mind you Mr. QofG's and the Carshalton posse spent their formative years trying to dance into ladies hearts... with occasional success


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 17, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Westlife!!!? Dear lord are they still going.


Daughter said, with real disgust, "that's not a boy band, that's a man band."


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Daughter said, with real disgust, "that's not a boy band, that's a man band."


She's right!!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 18, 2021)

I really like Rosie and Giovanni’s partnership, the way they work together is lovely.

Kind of agree with Craig about John and Johannes. I wanted to love it, I love them, I love the song, but as a whole the routine didn’t quite work. There were some delightful moments, the leaps, the lift, most of the out of hold, but the hold parts weren’t as strong and I didn’t like the start faffing around part.

Rhys was brilliant and adorable again. Is his partner new(ish)? She’s doing some good choreo.

Don’t get the fuss about the apparent kiss with Adam, looked to me like it was a deliberate placing of the chins at a slightly odd angle in order to get the face closeness without the actual kiss. I get sick of the endless lifts in the argentine tango but they did a great job.

I thought AJ had great leg action in the samba. Obviously I don’t know what I’m looking for! Awful vocals.

Really gutted for Judi having the dance off two weeks in a row. She’s unfortunately in the bottom half of a very strong year but not the worst by any means.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 18, 2021)

oh shit just watched that clip, i realise that people are talking about the moment after! i did notice him physically pull back but not the slight movement forward that preceeded it...


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 18, 2021)

And she's the dancer who had the snog with a guy in a relationship on the last series...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2021)

crojoe said:


> And she's the dancer who had the snog with a guy in a relationship on the last series...


Last series she was with Nicola Adams(?) the boxer.  It was 2019.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2021)

Everybody is very firmly corseted this week except Claudia who is wearing a sequined bath towel.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

I’m gonna say it, I like Dan.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 23, 2021)

I thought Dan was still a bit wooden, but he's definitely improving.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2021)

HOWLING at Adam's Erasure-style samba


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2021)

Bravo, is all I can say.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

I like Sara too. I don’t want to see people busting out 36s in week 1, I want to see people who are actually learning to dance. 

This was a hard dance and she had clearly worked really hard on her technique.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> HOWLING at Adam's Erasure-style samba


I let out a snort at the trousers


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I let out a snort at the trousers



Craig and his twitch


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

Also, we need to keep Sara in just so we can hear lovely lovely Aliaj saying ‘HAWAY’ every week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

Somebody should tell Tess to leave the comedy to Claudia.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I let out a snort at the trousers


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


>


Dancing the rumba to the Wellerman…


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

Not keen on Tom at all.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2021)

That salsa would have been really good.
If they'd done it better.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

He was good but, as Mr Glitter just said, they are both so fucking boring.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2021)

I thought it was pretty good, but still don't like Tom. Ugh.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 23, 2021)

Just meh....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

Well I gave that a 5 so I suppose that's why I'm sitting on the sofa stuffing myself with prawn crackers not on the judging panel!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 23, 2021)

Ridiculous scoring.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Ridiculous scoring.


All season so far.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

Motsi is right. Always carry your spine in the room.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

I did enjoy that Foxtrot from Tilly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

I loved,  loved, loved that argentine tango. And I have a massive crush on AJ!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2021)

AJ <3 

When you watch the celeb instead of the pro you know they're good.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 23, 2021)

Hmmmm I ve lost my strictly mojo and find that I no longer care......BUT AJ has got me interested again.....


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

Love AJ in every way.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 23, 2021)

Omg AJ.  😍 That was utterly gorgeous!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2021)

AJ 😍 Absolutely stunning in every way. I need a cigarette after that


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 23, 2021)

Oti is just so amazing, I wasn't really watching Ugo


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Oti is just so amazing, I wasn't really watching Ugo


Always the way 

Loved John and Johannes (again). I laughed with joy all the way through, fantastic.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

That Charleston was an absolute joy!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 23, 2021)

Did she just say 'I'm wet'?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

I wasn’t overkeen on it but what the fuck do I know 🤣


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

I can’t see how John’s Charleston could have been any better. I honestly can’t tell he’s not a professional.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

paulhackett said:


> Did she just say 'I'm wet'?


She won’t be asked back. 🤣


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2021)

Aw, John and Johannes are such a great pairing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

That was lovely from Rose, really enjoyed it.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm in love with Rose <3


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> I'm in love with Rose <3


Yes, me too. She’s great. I loved that.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful dance from Rose, beautiful song too.
Loved it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

Laughing at him signing like a dancer! 🤣


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

Rose is just amazing!!!


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 23, 2021)

Rose, AJ and the boys for the final.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

I thought Reese was great too.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2021)

Rhys is really good but I can’t warm to him. I think he’s a combination of being dull + all the irritating presenter stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2021)

I rather liked that too! 

Hmmm... think I'll vote for John, AJ and Rose and hope Dan and... I don't know.. Ugo are in the dance off.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Rhys is really good but I can’t warm to him. I think he’s a combination of being dull + all the irritating presenter stuff.


I can let that go because he's cbeebies and doesn't eek of smug like Tom 

Rose is bloody great, loved her dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2021)

They should have checked their luggage in rather than carrying it on.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 23, 2021)

I am not sure why, but I don't warm to either Tom or Rhys, even though they are both good dancers. 

I love AJ and Rose.

I have just given my three votes to Sara because I would rather she stayed than some of the others.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 24, 2021)

Tom’s salsa was 85% great, 15% awkward pauses between moves. Still good though. i don't like him that much but i enjoyed the dance.

Tilly’s friends did not disabuse me of the notion that she’s a very posh horsey type. She had a lovely dress this week. I wasn’t in the mood for slow dances so I switched off during her apparently amazing dance.

Thought AJ was fantastic! She should have got 9s. for once I don’t begrudge Shirley’s over-marking.

Felt like Ugo’s dance had no actual steps in it, I assume that’s being careful because of the injury.

Godawful music for John and Johannes. This is definitely an example of where Johannes needs to dial his energy back a little bit. I mean the timing was spot on but the quality of the moves - all of the side by side stuff shows how much better he is than the celeb. Partly because he is a bit smaller and bouncier, he needs to slow to the ability of the bigger guy, because John was absolutely great but just not at the level of Johannes.

I do find Rosie and Giovanni so watchable. Really liked it. also glad they didn’t fuck up the song.

Rhys was adorable and great again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2021)

What have they made Oti wear for the 60s number?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2021)

Rhys and Nancy... wtf?! They don't deserve to be in the bottom two


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rhys and Nancy... wtf?! They don't deserve to be in the bottom two


A travesty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2021)

Rhys has to stay, surely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2021)

Nancy can’t hide her thoughts at all can she? 🤣


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2021)

The right result.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What have they made Oti wear for the 60s number?


Those kind of tube dresses are very unflattering for women with tits and arses like Oti.

I shall miss her


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2021)

Loving Claudia's outfit tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Loving Claudia's outfit tonight.


Me too!


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> They should have checked their luggage in rather than carrying it on.


They’re workers! Tools of the trade, innit?


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2021)

First time watching live.  For forty minutes anyway. It would be for one of the shit episodes, wouldn't it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

Judges looking excellent tonight


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2021)

I couldn’t figure out who anyone was in the opening number


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2021)

The costumes get in the way too much in to really see what they're doing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I couldn’t figure out who anyone was in the opening number


Me neither!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

I only caught the end but it was depressingly perky, music-wise.

JoJo's quickstep very clean and breezy, I thought


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I couldn’t figure out who anyone was in the opening number



Ben kept asking me and I had no idea 

Loved that quickstep!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

I thought John looked a bit nervy in that. Though I did enjoy it!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

Did he miss a cartwheel at the end?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Motsi looks amazing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Did he miss a cartwheel at the end?


I wondered that but he then went into a different position so I'm not sure.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Motsi looks amazing!



Doesn’t she just. I want to be her so badly.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2021)

Wow Kai and AJ nailed that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

AJ.... wow. Loved the dance and she looks fantastic!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

Fabulous AJ


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2021)

Well, that was pretty bloody impressive from start to finish.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Poor Dan. That's is a fucking awful  costume!


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2021)

Get rid of Dan now. Dont even wait for a vote.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2021)

I liked the costumes when they still had the claws on but lobsters are related to Halloween because...???


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2021)

Was he meant to drop her?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

I actually agreed with Anton, I think he tried a bit too hard and it made him stiff. Though I do hope he's not in the bottom two as he is better than that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Weird couples choice which I didn't really enjoy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

I like Sara but that was awful. She was so stiff and stilted, where has all her dance ability gone?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh she's fab, I love Rose!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

That was great from Rose!!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

Rose!!! Wow!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

Brilliant Rose. I love her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Very pleased for Rose, that was great!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

"It's not Frankenstein... it's Frankenstein's Monster and the Bride!" says The Small One aggrieved!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2021)

that was the best I’ve seen Tilly dance


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

Really loved that from Tilly, she was great!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

Tilly was fab. I think being in character helped her let go of her inhibitions a bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

That was just a bit odd from Adam and Katya.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

Katya is a fucking genius.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Katya is a fucking genius.


She is, and I adore her, but I didn't love that dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

That wasn't Judi's best dance  although I did enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

That wasn't good from Judi


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2021)

God katya made jumping out of a piano in heels look like stepping off a kerb. I think that was the best thing about that dance.

Judi wasn’t great. And what were those stupid figures?


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2021)

back for the end!

Judi wasn’t great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't think that was worth a 7.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

trashpony said:


> God katya made jumping out of a piano in heels look like stepping off a kerb. I think that was the best thing about that dance.


OMG yes!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

I think Judi’s on thin ice this week. 

Tom was meh. And he looks like a poor version of Lorne from Angel.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I think Judi’s on thin ice this week.
> 
> Tom was meh. And he looks like a poor version of Lorne from Angel.


I spent most of it wondering who was singing!


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2021)

Meh.  

I’ll be giving a tactical vote to Sara and Judi.  Death to Dan.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

We will be voting for John, Rose and AJ


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

That was not an 8!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2021)

Hmmmm.... Dan and Judi.. or maybe Sarah and Judi in the dance off


----------



## Looby (Oct 30, 2021)

Judi’s dance was upsetting for many reasons. Mainly because me and my friend danced to this in assembly when we were about 7. Obviously we were thinking it was about aerobics and no-one suggested it was a bad idea!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2021)

Dan (for Ben), Sara and Rose for me. 

Adam (for Ben), Sara and Rose for Mr Glitter. 

I want to vote for JoJo* but I think Sara needs it more. 

*thanks May Kasahara, love this.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

AJ, Rose and Tilly for me.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2021)

AJ Rose and Sara here


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2021)

I was a bit drunk last night so possibly don't remember correctly, but there wasn't much actual spooky theming of dances going on was there? Definitely fewer monsters, ghosts, skeletons, zombies etc than in previous years. And more lobsters


----------



## rekil (Oct 31, 2021)

Nikita getting frankenstein wrong.  

That i'm-a biznisswoman-me person does my head in. #bossesout


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 31, 2021)

John and Johannes were great as usual.

AJ was brilliant, again. Glad to see her actually get the high scores.

Anyone else see the lobster outfit and consider just fast-forwarding / leaving the room for the whole Dan section? Jesus christ. Although it shows the standard of this series that they’re putting someone who’s not actually shit in the comedy make-me-want-to-stab-myself-in-the-eye dance. Not a fucking 8 though.

I did love Rosie and Giovanni! Aw at Giovanni’s reaction.

Judi was lacking a bit of energy, wondering if she’s not really well enough to be back? Also hideous outfit, so unflattering.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 31, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> John and Johannes were great as usual.
> 
> AJ was brilliant, again. Glad to see her actually get the high scores.
> 
> ...


I voted for Judi on the grounds that she shouldn't have to do that again.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 31, 2021)

i voted for Judi last night sight unseen! i do hope she's through tonight (last night).


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2021)

Why the fuck do people keep voting for Dan?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 31, 2021)

belboid said:


> Why the fuck do people keep voting for Dan?



I like him. And, if you look at distance travelled, he’s doing really well.

I say this every year, but I think distance travelled is miles more important than just being great. It’s why I’m not feeling AJ the same way everyone else is; she was incredible from day 1 so it’s not as hard for her. 

Dan, Judi, Tilly, Sara, and Adam (to an extent) are the ones that are really having to work to be dancers. 

Obviously Rose is a whole different ball game - how she can dance like that when she can’t hear the music is 😮😮😮😮 Unreal. 

And the boys get a pass too - they HAVE to be good every week or they’ll get SO much abuse it’ll be unreal.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2021)

Is she the ringer then, AJ?  They keep pushing that she's never danced before.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> Is she the ringer then, AJ?  They keep pushing that she's never danced before.


Nope, not a dance school graduate, she did a politics degree.  She went raving, so I am looking forward to her kicking it on the Big Box, Little Box round.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh it’s ostentatious poppy week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Oh it’s ostentatious poppy week.


I thought that too


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 6, 2021)

I love Katya's dress tonight


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Efficient but unastounding for Adam tonight I thought.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

I love Rose's outfit! Not her best dance but she's still great.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Rose's outfit! Not her best dance but she's still great.


She looked much better solo than in hold (that wasn't really very holdy)


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

I love Rose but I think that was overmarked


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

That's a terrible face and outfit for Tom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

I really can't get on with Tom. I was hoping he'd be shit but he wasn't.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 6, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I love Rose but I think that was overmarked



I think she was marked bearing in mind how hard it is for her to keep the time, which is fair I think. 

I liked Tom’s paso.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 6, 2021)

Liking Nancy's frock.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Nines for Rhys?   A tad generous


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

They’ve managed to dress Tilly like a pub landlady from a Martina cole book


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

Dan does seem a very nice man but that was really naff


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Fuck off Dan.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

That was never, ever an 8!!


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That was never, ever an 8!!


It was barely a 2!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 6, 2021)

Johannes and John have amazing chemistry!


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

A rhumba that really looked good.  Shocking.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh! That was beautiful. I hope Craig does use it for his wedding ❤️


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh my. John and Johannes🥵


----------



## Glitter (Nov 6, 2021)

I usually hate the rhumba. THAT was incredible.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

That was beautiful!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 6, 2021)

Sting hasn't aged well imo


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

I LOVE AJ


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Sting hasn't aged well imo


I thought that was Bobby Davro.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

That was brilliant. Loved, loved, loved it!!!!


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Well, that was a perfect dance for AJ and she did it nigh on perfectly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2021)

40 for AJ, surely.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Craig you wanker!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

Stingy fucker Craig.

weirdly Kai’s dad looks younger than he does


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

I wasn't that keen on that quickstep tbh


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wasn't that keen on that quickstep tbh


No me neither. And she’s really upset someone in wardrobe. That outfit Is awful. And the hair!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 6, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Stingy fucker Craig.
> 
> weirdly Kai’s dad looks younger than he does


Kai’s dad is an ex-professional footballer,  I remember him playing for Southampton and Grimsby.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

I suppose the hair was meant to be fitting for the period of the song.  Unfortunately that meant it was awful.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Adam, Tilly & Rhys get my votes.

Death to Dan!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 6, 2021)

trashpony said:


> No me neither. And she’s really upset someone in wardrobe. That outfit Is awful. And the hair!



They got the trailer trash look wrong - instead of Dolly Parton she looked like an extra in Roseanne.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2021)

John, AJ and Adam got our votes. Rose works have but I feel Adam needs it more! 

Bottom two should really be Dan and Adam but I wouldn't need surprised if Rhys or Tilly were there.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 6, 2021)

trashpony said:


> No me neither. And she’s really upset someone in wardrobe. That outfit Is awful. And the hair!


Do you mean AJ? 
I loved her dress and hair!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 6, 2021)

I voted AJ, JOHN, RHYS.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 6, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I voted AJ, JOHN, RHYS.


Same for me.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 6, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Do you mean AJ?
> I loved her dress and hair!



Sara. AJ looked ace.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

Dan has quit??!!

[edit: no he hasn’t, misleading headlines…]


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> Dan has quit??!!


What?


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> What?


Sorry, it appears to have been a misleading headline


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> I love Katya's dress tonight


Me too, but ruined by that stupid headband.



belboid said:


> That's a terrible face and outfit for Tom


Exactly what I said  He did a good job but I couldn't get past those retina-scorching outfits. And we were pissing ourselves at his face.



trashpony said:


> No me neither. And she’s really upset someone in wardrobe. That outfit Is awful. And the hair!


Wardrobe are on a proper vendetta this evening. Tess's spangly bin bag, Sara's footballer perm, Tom and Amy wearing recycled bunting...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2021)

Tonight was all about AJ


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2021)

OMG, I really feel like Rose is allowing Giovanni to live his best life. I have never seen him so happy, it is so sweet.

Wtf with the Tom high scores? Not seeing it.

Still thinking Rhys is my favourite of the bottom half, and was great this week. Loving Nancy and the bounce demonstration.

John and Johannes’ rumba was incredibly beautiful. First time i've ever liked a rumba i think! I’m very surprised it didn’t get all 9s.

That fucking Charleston. Great facial expressions, AJ’s long limbs really doing it justice. A-maz-ing! Should have been all 10s.

How that quickstep got the same mark from Craig and Motsi as JoJo?

Dan and Adam in the bottom please.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2021)

Sapphireblue totally agree re Tom, it wasn't worth that score. Also totally agree that AJ should have got all 10s.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m really cross with Craig for not giving her a 10 for that. I didn’t realise how paper thin her self confidence was until she was up with Claude afterwards but she bloody deserved a perfect score


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2021)

Why is Dan not in the dance off?!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 7, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why is Dan not in the dance off?!



Because, according to Ben, old ladies like him. 

‘Gran doesn’t though’  

I don’t think of my Mum as an old lady but Ben clearly does.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why is Dan not in the dance off?!



This


----------



## Glitter (Nov 7, 2021)

Gutted to see Adam go.  Right choice though in the dance off, even if neither of them should have been there.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 7, 2021)

I can't believe Dan escaped that.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2021)

Saffy said:


> I can't believe Dan escaped that.


There surely aren’t enough old ladies in the world to save him again.


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 7, 2021)

Guess he's getting all the God Squad votes


----------



## Glitter (Nov 7, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Guess he's getting all the God Squad votes



I thought Rhys was getting those?


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 7, 2021)

They've split the vote!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2021)

I enjoyed that quickstep and she looks lovely. 

Reckon her and Nikita are boning?


----------



## Saffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Tilly looks beautiful tonight.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I enjoyed that quickstep and she looks lovely.
> 
> Reckon her and Nikita are boning?


I thought that too.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 13, 2021)

Tilly does look lovely.

Wasn't keen on that Paso. What an awful outfit.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 13, 2021)

I've thought AJ's other dances were brilliant, but I thought this was her weakest.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2021)

We'll be on catch up here due to the rugby!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m going to have to give AJ all the votes tonight.That wasn’t great.
annoyingly Dan was quite good 

Tilly is at risk I feel


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2021)

Dan is just so nice.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2021)

wow rhys was v good


----------



## Saffy (Nov 13, 2021)

I loved that! It had me bopping about in my chair.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 13, 2021)

I enjoyed that Charleston a hella lot


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2021)

Ben has told me that I absolutely HAVE TO vote for Rhys


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 13, 2021)

I hate the colour od Motsi's dress.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 13, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I hate the colour od Motsi's dress.



It's a bit 'hi-viz' innit.
Motsi just about pulls it off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I hate the colour od Motsi's dress.


We've just started watching and yup that is BRIGHT!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> It's a bit 'hi-viz' innit.
> Motsi just about pulls it off.



Motsi can pull off anything!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m a bit teary after that!


----------



## KatyF (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't normally like the contemporary ones but I'm in tears.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m a bit teary after that!


Same here, especially when Rose got the signed message from staff & pupils at the school I work at. Brilliant!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr. QofG's has trouser and bottom envy over Johannes


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has trouser and bottom envy over Johannes


Brilliant  I've been WhatsApping everyone about how bad they are...but I can totally see Mr QoGs in them


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2021)

AJ's worst dance, sadly. Which is not to say that it was dreadful, at all; just very stiff and lacking shape. Hamstrung by a terrible song and outfit too.

Dan - absolutely flavourless, even for him.

Rhys brilliant, but didn't deserve Craig's ten if AJ didn't get one for hers - he was slightly ahead of the music at the start. I did vote for him though as it was very good and very enjoyable. 

Rose and Gio, just lovely, emotional, and they look like they're totally in love with each other which always melts my stony heart.

Tess looks like she's just back from disciplining Tory MPs in some upmarket sex dungeon. Which is a look I can get on board with, tbh.


----------



## aqua (Nov 13, 2021)

I cannot abide the music this series. It's just crap.
The scoring tonight was stupid.
Grump.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2021)

I too am furious, having just caught up. For fucks' sake, can SOMEONE explain to the producers that describing every disabled competitor as inspiring is like saying the black competitors have a great sense of rhythm. We get this utter bollocks EVERY fucking YEAR.

No disabled people can't achieve anything they feel like if they just get their attitude right. Stop saying it every year. The biggest problem disabled people face isn't in their own heads but in other people's.

In her talk to the children, Rose says to them "the acting industry is changing and will hopefully have more diversity". That is the key point here.

Please, someone sit the BBC down and explain the social model of disability to them.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2021)

(It was a nice dance though.)


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2021)

I was also really perturbed by Claudia wearing a colour


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

aqua agree so much about the music this series, it's been largely rubbish.


----------



## aqua (Nov 14, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> aqua agree so much about the music this series, it's been largely rubbish.


It's been awful, and really makes some dances look bad when they haven't been, it's just that they look wrong with that music. Argentine Tango with zero passion etc. Christ if I have to watch this shit they need to at least stop making it even worse to watch.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 14, 2021)

Urgh, the paso is and was fairly annoying. Feel for AJ.

Rhys was adorable again. Although really fucking gutted that they said it was easily the best Charleston when AJ did a brilliant one last week! I want to smash Craig’s face in for not giving AJ a 10 last week.

Another John and Johaness dance where I couldn’t keep my eyes off Johaness and John was decent but slightly lagging behind and just can’t match the energy.

I did love Rose and Giovanni’s couples choice, and I’m not normally a fan of deliberate soppiness. I love their connection.

Dan or Tom to go please God. I will be livid if AJ is out.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2021)

Who the fuck is voting for Dan? STOP IT


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2021)

I won’t be heartbroken to see Sara go. Hopefully up against Tedious Tom.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

Struck once again by how ugly Tilly's dress is  poor girl.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> I won’t be heartbroken to see Sara go. Hopefully up against Tedious Tom.


Yes, either of them. But would have preferred a Tom/Dan showdown.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Who the fuck is voting for Dan? STOP IT



I did!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Struck once again by how ugly Tilly's dress is  poor girl.



I thought she looked lovely and really like her dress.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> I won’t be heartbroken to see Sara go. Hopefully up against Tedious Tom.



But if Alijaz gets through he’ll shout ‘HAWAY!!’


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2021)

Phew


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2021)

🙁🙁 I want them both to stay.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2021)

Glitter said:


> But if Alijaz gets through he’ll shout ‘HAWAY!!’


Sadly we didn't see that


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2021)

Alijaz crying 😭😭😭


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I thought she looked lovely and really like her dress.


It’s all a bit “1998 guest at a wedding”.  That particular pattern - just not very glam.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It’s all a bit “1998 guest at a wedding”.  That particular pattern - just not very glam.


I had a skirt with a similar pattern in about 98. I wouldn’t have worn it to a wedding but I did wear it to clubs. 😄


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2021)

Craig’s got Covid.

3 judges or guest judge?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Who the fuck is voting for Dan? STOP IT


My Mum!


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Craig’s got Covid.
> 
> 3 judges or guest judge?


Interesting, he definitely sounded a bit hoarse Saturday which makes you wonder about everyone else...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

Musicals week.... I'm excited!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2021)

OMG Oti 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

I feel a bit teary after that waltz!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Musicals week.... I'm excited!!



My favourite week!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel a bit teary after that waltz!!


Me too! Normally the waltz bores me stiff but I'm in tears


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

Rhys seemed a bit out of time sadly!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rhys seemed a bit out of time sadly!


Yep he is flailing around


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2021)

Seemed ahead of the beat a few times


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2021)

The waltz by the way had me in bits... beautiful


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2021)

8s? So overmarked. He was ahead, made a mistake and his footwork was shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

Tom and Les Mis. The definition of boring for me!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tom and Les Mis. The definition of boring for me!



I agree, not my cup of tea at all


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2021)

Guest judge appears to have no dance experience?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2021)

I really liked that. I can tell I've been up 36 hours now as I'm blubbing at everything lol


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Guest judge appears to have no dance experience?


It’s bizarre.
Tedious Tom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

I like the fact that Russell Crowe, roundly thought of being miscat, congratulated him


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

Loved that quickstep!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2021)

Pure fun!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

Giovanni looks like he's having so much fun this series, so much joy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

Mmmm... I really liked John but Mr. QofG's was a bit disappointed but he really liked Tilly and I wasn't keen.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

I wasn't keen on Tilly, but I really enjoyed John's dance.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

40 for Tilly? WTF?


----------



## aqua (Nov 20, 2021)

Tilly looked like the professional in that and it was not worth 10s


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr. QofG's is now gloating


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2021)

That wasn't as good as any of the previous three!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

I really, really loved that from Dan, he caught the spirit of the film!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

We're voting Rose, John and......Dan (for the first time)


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2021)

AJ, Rose and John for me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2021)

trashpony said:


> OMG Oti 😍😍😍😍😍


Very much this 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel a bit teary after that waltz!!


Yes, gorgeous stuff.



S☼I said:


> Seemed ahead of the beat a few times


He often is, and they never seem to pick up on it.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Tom and Les Mis. The definition of boring for me!


So very dull. As always. My 10yo, watching the VT, said "is his sister dead?" 

JoJo a bit forgettable this week.

Tilly was very good despite the routine (and costume, and song) being a bit lumpen. 

Dan was good but that routine wasn't a charleston


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2021)

Ha! When I was fanning myself over Oti I was thinking “Woah May Kasahara is going to be loving this”


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone else thinking of whatshisname from Holby and his awesome cabaret routine?

Slightly weird / funny that they had to do an intro for the guest judge because she’s one of those been in lots of things and done very well but not actually famous people.

Loved the AJ pointed 'we’re not shagging' VT.

Dull dance and song for AJ but it felt classy and beautiful regardless.

Loving Motsi’ mahoosive hair this week.

I would have thought bouncy Rhys would have had higher knees and kicks in the jive. It was still energetic but had more potential.

Tom is dull. Great comment from temp judge about the lack of emotion.

Adorable Rose and Gio again. And also OH MY GOD FUCK OFF TESS. Stop trying to do empathy your robot brain cannot compute.

JoJo were cute as fuck. Johannes is so lovely and John was keeping up this time.

Wasn’t feeling Tilly. Awful song (although I like the musical).

Fast-forwarded Dan.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 21, 2021)

I can't understand the outrage about the couple who are voted off later (leaked on Twitter - wont spoil). Seemed the right decision.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

I though the opening number was really good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2021)

Motsi: “it is what it is and I shall live this moment”.
Tom: “it means so much”.

😐


----------



## Glitter (Nov 21, 2021)

Omg. Just realised that if you mix up Tilly and Nikita’s faces you get Gordon Ramsay 😱😱


----------



## Petcha (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm fairly sure Tilly is only still there because her old man turns up now and then and sits right by the judges. Imagine if Vinnie Jones had a daughter on this shit.   It wouldn't even be a contest no matter how bad she was.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2021)

Can't say I'm sorry to see Tom go.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 21, 2021)

It's a bit weird they pretend this results thing was recorded tonight when I'm sure everyone realises it was recorded a couple of hours after the main show last night


----------



## Glitter (Nov 21, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm fairly sure Tilly is only still there because her old man turns up now and then and sits right by the judges. Imagine if Vinnie Jones had a daughter on this shit.   It wouldn't even be a contest no matter how bad she was.



I don’t think that’s fair. She might have been overmarked this week but she’s far from the only person that’s happened to. 

I bang this drum every year, but distance travelled for me is as important as being brilliant. I’d rather see a whole cast of Dans, Saras and Tillys than stage school kids being stage school kids. 

AJ is an exception because she has no dance experience and has been brilliant from the start but she got 30 something in wk 1. I wanna see shit folk getting good.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 21, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's a bit weird they pretend this results thing was recorded tonight when I'm sure everyone realises it was recorded a couple of hours after the main show last night



I was wondering what they’d do to Motsi’s (amazing) massive hair to make it look different, without killing it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm actually watching live for once!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2021)

Mate has just texted me "Oh god. Dan is doing a rumba."


----------



## Saffy (Nov 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Mate has just texted me "Oh god. Dan is doing a rumba."


It's going to be hideous.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2021)

Love Rose and Gio rocking the goth look.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2021)

That was not as bad as I thought!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2021)

I mean it wasn't really a rumba but it wasn't embarrassing!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 27, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That was not as bad as I thought!!



Ot was still pretty bad though! 
I agree with Craig


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2021)

Could have done without the cheeky chappie grimace-smile to camera afterwards.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2021)

OMG AJ  She should win just for that!

Also props to the Dave Arch Singers for actually doing a decent fist of that song.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 27, 2021)

wow. Sex on legs 

Even the singers didn’t murder Janelle.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 27, 2021)

Haha cross post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2021)

I think I'm in love with AJ. No... I am in love with AJ!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m kind of staggered by how gorgeous that emerald dress is on her.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 27, 2021)

AJ is just mesmerising.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 27, 2021)

8 Cynthia? 8???


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 27, 2021)

Wonderful stuff from AJ


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2021)

FURIOUS at the undermarking yes I have had a drink or two why do you ask


----------



## trashpony (Nov 27, 2021)

Cynthia is shit posting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2021)

Awww Rhys' grandparents are lovely. I did find his dance a bit dull though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2021)

"They deserve a Chinese hotpot for that!! " said the Small One (his favourite meal which we've just had )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2021)

We've voted for John, AJ and Rose.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m really behind but wft Cynthia. Massive underscore for AJ.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2021)

Rhys and Tilly for the dance off.


----------



## aqua (Nov 27, 2021)

God I do love John but he wasn't great in that. Rose didn't suit her dress/make up but I do love her. Dan was awful. Don't like Rhys. Tilly was ok but I really don't like her partner.
Votes for rose and John here


----------



## aqua (Nov 27, 2021)

The music was a fucking joke again. Do they not pay for the music if they make it sound so shit and totally mismatched to the dance?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 28, 2021)

I really liked Rose’s paso.

AJ’s couple’s choice was so amazing I got a bit teary. As soon as the music started you could just feel they were going to smash it. under marked again.

Rhys’ waltz was beautiful. OMG Tess’ reaction to him getting emotional made me want to punch her sooo hard.

Tilly’s samba was alright, it is a bit of a cursed dance and it felt a bit forced. I feel for her if she goes out before Dan which seems likely as apparently it’s impossible for him to be in the bottom two.

John’s argentine tango was decent, although I don’t love the vibe of that dance all that much, I’m mostly watching the feet to see if they’re doing it right.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2021)

I reckon Dan will be in the final. I don't dislike him and he had definitely had a journey but if he gets there instead of AJ, Rose or John I will, as they say on facebook, be fumin'!!! 

And tbf I think both Tilly and Rhys deserve to be in the final before him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

Dan through again! FFS, he’s not better than Rhys!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm still slightly disorientated by the Kraftwerk tribute earlier!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

Silly fucker taking his shirt off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

It was very distracting when it was dancing behind him on his mic wire.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Silly fucker taking his shirt off.


My thought too! He didn't do it before did he?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My thought too! He didn't do it before did he?


No, but he’s been dying to all series.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2021)

Should have been Dan


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2021)

What a knob Nikita is. I won’t miss him (or Tilly). She seems very nice but that’s about it


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Should have been Dan


Dan might win.

Next week: Rhys goes.
Following week: Rose goes. 

Final: AJ, John, Dan.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2021)

I've been voting mainly for Rose, AJ and John so I'd be happy to see those three in the final.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd be happy to see those three in the final.


Me too. They’re my favourites.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2021)

And me. I’ve voted for them from the beginning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2021)

They are our finalists too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are our finalists too!


If there’s justice they will be.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 28, 2021)

I think Rose is going to win.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 28, 2021)

There's absolutely no chance Rose going to lose. Her 'journey' is too compelling. They're all quite good by this point but the Beeb could really use a story like this right now.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2021)

She's also a lovely person and Giovanni is a man transformed - so much more likeable with Rose than with any of his previous partners.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 29, 2021)

I thought this but her dances the last couple of weeks have only been ok.


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I thought this but her dances the last couple of weeks have only been ok.


Agreed.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 29, 2021)

Rose is the third best dancer, but will win.  

I’d prefer AJ.  In any other year AJ would’ve won by miles.  But Rose has a story.  And she’s nice and a bit funny and Gio is lovely with her.  She’ll win.  

Dan could make the final, if the public keep him out of the dance off.  In which case I suspect John would miss out.  Rhys can’t make the final, I think.  Unless one of the others falls flat on their face.  Or we lose a couple to Omicron.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 4, 2021)

Oops! They recovered from that very well. Johannes is like human liquid.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 4, 2021)

That was one of the most joyous dances so far.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2021)

Rhys really suits the Argentine tango, that was great.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 4, 2021)

Hotel. Oscar. Tango


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2021)

Rhys even managed to make that boring.

Eta - looks like I’m in the minority. It was really well done but just left me flat.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2021)

Nancy looks amazing.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 4, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Rhys even managed to make that boring.
> 
> Eta - looks like I’m in the minority. It was really well done but just left me flat.


I thought that too. It was amazing for the technicality of the lifts, but I just didn't grab me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2021)

Just noticed Tess's dress has got a big random slash in one shoulder. It's not really working.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2021)

I loved Rose's dance!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved Rose's dance!



Me too.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I thought that too. It was amazing for the technicality of the lifts, but I just didn't grab me.



Yes, this exactly. Rhys seems like a really lovely guy but he’s not very charismatic I think.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved Rose's dance!


Me too, they are just so cute and she is such a beautiful, expressive dancer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2021)

AJ did seem a bit uncertain at times in that, I don't think it was really her dance but I'm going to vote for her as she deserves to be in the semi final


----------



## trashpony (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh no, poor AJ. I will also be voting for her. I want her in the final.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2021)

We've gone John, AJ and Rose here. 

I'm hoping Dan will go but who knows!


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope AJ is in the dance off so we get to see her get it right.  Well, almost.   

Rose & Rhys are through surely.   It’ll be interesting to see which couple joins Dan.  It fucking better be joins Dan.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 4, 2021)

Watching late... I didn't think Rhys was that great really. It was a terrific routine and he nailed the lifts, but his own steps weren't very elegant.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 4, 2021)

I want an AJ, Rose, Johannes (not bothered about John) final.  
Unfortunately, with the dances this week I think it might make me grumpy tomoz


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 5, 2021)

belboid said:


> I hope AJ is in the dance off so we get to see her get it right.  Well, almost.


I'm with you here. I'd love to see them nail the last lift!

But it would have to be against Dan so she'd sail through...

Hopefully🤞


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Watching late... I didn't think Rhys was that great really. It was a terrific routine and he nailed the lifts, but his own steps weren't very elegant.


Rhys deserves to get through to the semi final, but to go out then. I’m hoping it’s Dan to leave tonight but I’m worried for AJ!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2021)

I would have liked to have seen both dances with the errors again - so John and AJ - but that would mean losing one of them, so I guess/hope we will see AJ again and, assuming they get the lifts and the landings right, she will be through and Dan out.

I think Dan has been great, but it is his time to leave.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 5, 2021)

I was thinking it was brave of the singers to attempt that intro song, then realised it was a guest singer. then Dave Arch’s singers gloriously fucked up the dramatic harmony bits. Back to normal service.

Salsa for JoJo. Oh dear, another one where Johannes completely outshines John with his energy and he practically crow-barred himself up into that lift (although it was apparently Johannes’s fault!). John was good but nothing compared to Johannes.

Rhys was really good this week. Impressive lifts. He’s another one who’s had a ‘journey’ as he showed such initial promise and then has been super inconsistent ever since.

Rose adorable again.

Poor AJ with the cursed salsa also. On the plus side all she has to do to win the inevitable dance-off is nail that lift.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 5, 2021)

Deleted!


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey, Petcha could you spoiler that?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 5, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Hey, Petcha could you spoiler that?



Sorry, good call.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 5, 2021)

Sorry but I think Dan was robbed there. AJ is the better dancer by a mile but in that dance alone I thought Dan nailed his dance and AJ made a few nervy mistakes. 

He was never getting through a dance off though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2021)

I disagree. And I’m really pissed off at his lack of graciousness.

I’m more pissed off at Kai who gave AJ a stupidly difficult and unnecessary routine


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I disagree. And I’m really pissed off at his lack of graciousness.
> 
> I’m more pissed off at Kai who gave AJ a stupidly difficult and unnecessary routine


Yeah, her landings from the lifts were much better this time. It was a marked improvement and a much harder routine. She had to go through.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I disagree. And I’m really pissed off at his lack of graciousness.
> 
> I’m more pissed off at Kai who gave AJ a stupidly difficult and unnecessary routine


naah, its about the balance between getting everything right and the difficulty level.  Doing a simple routine perfectly will b=never be as good as doing a really hard routine pretty damned well. It was obvious as soon as she was in the dance off that everything would hang on whether she pulled off that final lift. And she did.  The beginning was worse than earlier (I refuse to say 'last night') and she messed up the same earlier lift earlier again.  But just had so much more content in it. 

Which you would rather watch again?


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2021)

I must admit I was literally on the edge of my seat watching tonight. I half saw Petcha's post and was seriously worried. Quite absurd.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2021)

I didn’t like the choreography tbh. AJ has very long spindly legs and I think she looked a bit wobbly /bambiesque in some of it.
I also would have preferred them to do a more trad salsa. It’s one of my favourite dances


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 6, 2021)

Hallelujah Dan has gone. Nice guy etc but not on the same level as the others.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 6, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Hallelujah Dan has gone. Nice guy etc but not on the same level as the others.



Yeh, it was a no brainer, but a shame - he does seem a really nice guy. And massive respect for getting up at 3.30am every morning for his day job, doing that, and then training for 8 hours. Then repeat. Crazy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 11, 2021)

I love Motsi's outfit 😍


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I love Motsi's outfit 😍


She looks phenomal 😍😍


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

danny la rouge was it you who says "out", "out", "in" etc.. during the intro as the Small One has just spontaneously done that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

Mmmm not sure about that. He's frame seemed odd. I'm going 8.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 11, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> danny la rouge was it you who says "out", "out", "in" etc.. during the intro as the Small One has just spontaneously done that



We do it!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

I rarely watch the telly during the opening but when I do, I’m surprised by the people I had totally forgotten about 😂


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2021)

8 8 8 8 I reckon


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> danny la rouge was it you who says "out", "out", "in" etc.. during the intro as the Small One has just spontaneously done that


Yes! And I’m delighted to hear other people do it.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

Ooh I think he was a bit overmarked


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Ooh I think he was a bit overmarked


This. It was ok but meh for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

Love, love, love AJ!!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 11, 2021)

I love AJ!  😍


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh wow!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 11, 2021)

That was a proper quickstep


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

LOVED IT 😍


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

He isn’t giving her the easy steps after last week. But tonight it worked. I’m quite emotional


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

I reckon 40.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

Love AJ! That was class.

I’m also delighted that people are using BSL thank you so matter of factly. That makes me happy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

Well deserved!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

Boom 😎


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

About time!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

I’m sobbing before they even start dancing


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

I didn’t love that. I wanted to love it more. Contempowaft is always a bit tricky


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

It wasn’t perfect but it was beautiful ❤️


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

Overmarked though. I think 9 was right.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

How he held Johannes on his back at the end was amazing! Not their best but I want them in the final!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Overmarked though. I think 9 was right.


Agree


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

That was very pretty


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

The waltz bores me usually but that was lovely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

Craig, don’t you dare mark Rose down!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 11, 2021)

I loved that waltz from Rose and Gio.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

Smelly breath 😂😂


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

LOVE. The outfits, the music, the dancing 😍😍


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

Craig and Motsi! I’d love to know what that was about!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh, hello, Nancy. Taking the initiative there.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

That was a good rumba. Most people are terrible


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

That was good.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

Craig’s got his positive pants on today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

I love AJ!


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2021)

My ears though! Dreadful!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love AJ!


Me too! She’s such a beautiful dancer 

and I bet she’s a great laugh on a night out


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2021)

I wanted a bit more feeling in that rumba personally.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

I don’t think that’s a good song for the jive. At all.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh I didn’t like that


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 11, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t think that’s a good song for the jive. At all.



This.
That was a bit of an odd jive


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

I liked it but I didn't think it was a jive!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

Agreed. Their tops were awesome though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

I feel for John when they’re doing the same moves because johannes is so bloody bendy and john is muscled which makes all that bendy stuff really hard


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

Dipped in uhu and rolled through Claire’s accessories 😂


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

The Small One gave it a 10, and I think he'd fight anyone who criticised Johannes as he loves him!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

I love Johannes so much.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Small One gave it a 10, and I think he'd fight anyone who criticised Johannes as he loves him!


I’ve always said he has excellent taste 😎


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

Wow. ❤️


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 11, 2021)

WOW


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

Best. Dance. EVER. I loved that!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2021)

Woah. That was fantastic


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 11, 2021)

Electric


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

Blimey!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2021)

Bloody hell. She looked like a pro


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2021)

I love Rose.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2021)

This is going to be a tough one for whoever goes out. Any other year any of them could win. Personally I’d go Rose, AJ, John but there’s not a lot in it.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 11, 2021)

That was the absolute nuts. of a performance. Just joyous.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

We've voted John/Johannes, as I don't want any violence , AJ and Rose


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2021)

There's been a discussion here as to whether it should be Argen-teen or Argen-tyne Tango. 

Mr. QofG's, on the sole basis he's played Juan Peron in "Evita" , reckons it's Argen-tyne!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2021)

Rose and AJ = queens of the series.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2021)

Looby said:


> My ears though! Dreadful!


 I said to Mr K "I'm sure they've murdered this song before on Strictly".


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow. AJ’s quickstep was fast. She just didn’t stop moving, endless spinning and then a load of kicky bits as well. 40. FINALLY.

Not sure about the modern dance. I find them a bit try hard at the best of times and then that song is so over used on tv as a lazy shorthand that emotions are happening I found it hard to get into it. I could tell it was technically good and I liked the lifts apart from the walking in step upside down which just made such an ugly shape for the torsos.

Beautiful waltz from Rose.

Felt like Rhys’ technique on everything on the samba was right. I hate his moustache.

Decent rumba for AJ.

Hated that song for JoJo’s jive. Made it feel like the dance never really got going. Loads of great bits but the song ruined it for me. Amazing sparkly tops and did feel like John was a bit freer in his movement.

Loved that Argentine tango. Such great choreography, I don’t always like this dance style but it was brilliant.

i feel for Rhys cos any other year he'd have made it to the final but i can't see it happening.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2021)

That was fun. As was shouting ‘gone’ at the telly during the intro. I can’t believe I’m not done that before


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 12, 2021)

Everyone on there saying 'On Saturday' annoys me a lot more than it should.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Everyone on there saying 'On Saturday' annoys me a lot more than it should.


I notice Anton not changed since 'yesterday'


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2021)

Fucking yes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2021)

It has to be Rhys in the dance off with JJ


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2021)

Rhys really good there. I don’t know if I can call this!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2021)

That's close but I'm going John and Johannes as I enjoyed it more.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh man. This is tight.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2021)

Right call I think, overall. But on that dance off I wouldn’t have known who to pick.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 12, 2021)

It could have gone either way, but I'm happy with the final three.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 12, 2021)

Any other year he could have won with that.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 12, 2021)

That was the best dance from someone leaving the show. 
I'm happy with the final 3 though.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm going to miss this year's Strictly terribly, it's been a fantastic year for the show, and pure escapism from Covid and this government and all the other shit that's going on.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2021)

I feel sad for Rhys as he was getting so good. But I would have been sadder to not see J&J through


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow.  Only just been able to catch up and what a fucking episode!

AJ is just totally awesome and out of this world.  I thought the dress got in the way sometimes cos it stopped me seeing the footwork, but when it looked good it looked wonderful.

She couldn’t be topped and J&J didn’t quite, but that bloody ‘your popular support’ bit was annoyingly moving.  As someone who turned teen in 1980 i can’t help thinking that anyone not straight as hell who turned teen in this millennium is lucky as fuck.  The fact that there’s still so far to go and that it took so long to have two men dancing together like that on prime time Saturday is sadly shocking.  I loved that contemporary dance too. It was properly contemporary (in several spots), not crowd pleasing street dance or disco, but proper Michael Clark contemporary!

What could be better? Only bloody Rose with an incredible waltz and then a just sublime Argentine tango.   Truly out of this world and proper pro.

Ohh, Rhys was in it too.  He was very good and, as already noted, would have been a well worthy finalist in any other year.   His insistence on saying Nancy’s name properly, Xu YouJie, was a really nice touch.

The only problem with this series is that’s it’s made bloody Anton quite decent.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> The only problem with this series is that’s it’s made bloody Anton quite decent.



This!
I like him as a judge and I haven't really missed Bruno...
I wonder what they'll do next year?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> This!
> I like him as a judge and I haven't really missed Bruno...
> I wonder what they'll do next year?


I have. The funniest thing I ever saw on strickly was Bruno falling off his chair, i nearly fell off the sofa I laughed so much


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2021)

Noooooooooooo!









						Strictly Come Dancing star AJ Odudu injured and on crutches ahead of final
					

The TV presenter has sustained a foot injury and has been unable to rehearse.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Me76 (Dec 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> Noooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw her on ITT yesterday and she was very upset.  I really hope they don't try and get her through it and then possibly she ends up with worse damage.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 16, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I saw her on ITT yesterday and she was very upset.  I really hope they don't try and get her through it and then possibly she ends up with worse damage.


I really wish they could just postpone the whole thing for a week!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 16, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I really wish they could just postpone the whole thing for a week!



i'd much rather watch the actual final on christmas day than the canned festive bullshit episode!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> i'd much rather watch the actual final on christmas day than the canned festive bullshit episode!


I don’t watch that. It’s worthless.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> Noooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's such a pity because she's been such a brilliant dancer


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> that's such a pity because she's been such a brilliant dancer


Absolutely.  Rose will win, no matter what, but AJ has been the standout dancer.   I want to see her Josephine Baker again so that Craig gives her her deserved 10 this time.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 17, 2021)

AJ has withdrawn from the show.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2021)

AJ and Kai have pulled out. Gutted


----------



## colacubes (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh man  Proper gutted for her


----------



## Looby (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh god, they must be absolutely gutted.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2021)

That’s a real shame. Poor AJ. ☹️


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh no!! That's such a shame, she was so good 

A two couple final, that's going to be weird!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2021)

they should have recalled rhys


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh no!! That's such a shame, she was so good
> 
> A two couple final, that's going to be weird!!


Chris Hollins was on ITT the other day saying his final was only two - I didn't remember that though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Chris Hollins was on ITT the other day saying his final was only two - I didn't remember that though.


Oh really, I remember him winning but don't remember the final!


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2021)

I remember one with only two finalists, must have been that one though I still can’t remember who Chris Hollins is/was.   Iirr, it was quite early on a second contestant got injured so they knew it’d only be two in the final for yonks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Watching Rose on ITT. I love her so much.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Watching Rose on ITT. I love her so much.


She seems like I person I would enjoy going to the pub with.  Proper wicked sense of humour


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Me76 said:


> She seems like I person I would enjoy going to the pub with.  Proper wicked sense of humour


Her laugh is ace.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2021)

What are they going to fill the show with now that they're down to two? 

Wondering if I've got time to get one of mine to bed with some long filler section


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

Anton appears to be wearing a sofa


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> What are they going to fill the show with now that they're down to two?
> 
> Wondering if I've got time to get one of mine to bed with some long filler section


This is my thought. I’m torn between wanting to watch live and wanting to be able to FF all the filler and Ed Sheeran.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Anton appears to be wearing a sofa


Craig’s wearing a hotel reception carpet to tell Rose what dance they’re doing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Craig’s wearing a hotel reception carpet to tell Rose what dance they’re doing.


Shortbread tin.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Oh god, I hope they’re not going to fill in all the extra time with forced awkward emotional speech-making.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

8


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

I've liked both first dances so far.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

I like AJ's crutches


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Sorry, family bantz spilled over there. I’m team Rose and the women folk are team John.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

Best rhumba on strictly? 
I don't think so 🤔


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh god, I hope they’re not going to fill in all the extra time with forced awkward emotional speech-making.


I’m more worried they’ll let Ed sing two songs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

A380 said:


> I've liked both first dances so far.


I don’t understand the rumba in general. It’s just standing and wriggling.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

🤣
Craig: “9”.
One audience member: “NOOOOOOOOOOaaaarrrrgggghhhhh!”


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Hopefully Ed is only reading the terms!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Opening the voting now, with four dances still to go, just exposes the voting as nothing to do with the dancing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

She’s not wearing sleeves, Shirley.


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

I didn't see that one the first time. Rose was brilliant.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 18, 2021)

I love them both! How can I choose?!


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Opening the voting now, with four dances still to go, just exposes the voting as nothing to do with the dancing.


I would have actually removed the voting from the public altogether. Not necessarily because the public are incapable of judging a good dancing performance, but because at this stage, with both couples being at a similar competence level and being equally likeable and good apples on the whole, people are going to vote based on who they want to win rather than who performs better on the night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

Loved Rose in that!!


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> I would have actually removed the voting from the public altogether. Not necessarily because the public are incapable of judging a good dancing performance, but because at this stage, with both couples being at a similar competence level and being equally likeable and good apples on the whole, people are going to vote based on who they want to win rather than who performs better on the night.


Or in a subjective 'sport' just admit you can't get a cigarette paper between them for both technical competence and emotion and so give them a joint first.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

I want them both to win!!


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

Just loved the physicality  of John and Johannas in that.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2021)

A380 said:


> Or in a subjective 'sport' just admit you can't get a cigarette paper between them for both technical competence and emotion and so give them a joint first.





QueenOfGoths said:


> I want them both to win!!


It’d be the Covid-era feelgood outcome  we all need


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Two terms and conditions spots! FSS, desperate.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

The singer struggling with that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Oh, Tess, you can make even the shortest sentence awkward.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t understand the rumba in general. It’s just standing and wriggling.


Some people say it developed back in the 70s from people using the underground in rush hour


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Is it wrong that I’m starting to quite like Anton? (Might delete later).


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The singer struggling with that.


Do you think halfway through the week they decided they really needed a choir?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

Looby said:


> Do you think halfway through the week they decided they really needed a choir?


We said exactly that at home!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Is it wrong that I’m starting to quite like Anton? (Might delete later).


I think we're all there with you


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2021)

That was just a lot of lifts. I like Rose but this is tipping into mawkishness


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

Stunning show dance from Rose.


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

trashpony said:


> That was just a lot of lifts. I like Rose but this is tipping into mawkishness


Tipping? It's Mork saccharine central. I fucking love it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2021)

I didn't think Rose quite got into the biggest of those lifts right. 

Also, I didn't like that paso first time and I don't like it now.


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I think we're all there with you


It’s confusing.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 18, 2021)

They've got this in the bag now, I reckon.  😍


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

Oh I did like that!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

Saffy said:


> They've got this in the bag now, I reckon.  😍


It's really close but I reckon you call it right


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2021)

I love Rose, but that was way better.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

I love Rose, but I'd be happy for either of them to win at this stage.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2021)

No, _you're_ in bits


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

I LOVED that! I was so chuffed when I heard the first bars of that song. 

Motsi. ❤️ This really has been an amazing series.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2021)

I can't possibly vote.


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

Poor AJ.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

The first dance John, second dance Rose, third dance, I thought was the weakest from both of them and I not sure who was better. I'd be happy with whoever wins too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

Oh god have we got Ed Sheeran to go yet!!?


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2021)

I’d like to think that at least votes are limited to one per phone number, but I suspect the same individual could make twenty phone calls from their mobile phone if they wanted, and it would still count.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2021)

i love AJ so much


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh god have we got Ed Sheeran to go yet!!?


This is your fault


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> I would have actually removed the voting from the public altogether. Not necessarily because the public are incapable of judging a good dancing performance, but because at this stage, with both couples being at a similar competence level and being equally likeable and good apples on the whole, people are going to vote based on who they want to win rather than who performs better on the night.



I don’t think that’s any different to any year tbf 🤣


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

Ed Sheran on. They have just spun up the Dinorwic pumped storage power station as everyone leaves the room to put the kettle on and flush the loo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2021)

<mutes telly>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

trashpony said:


> This is your fault


Sorry!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2021)

Aljaz and Janette are amazing together though - they don’t let them dance together enough


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry!!


What did you do?


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 18, 2021)

Where's Tilly?


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

paulhackett said:


> Where's Tilly?


Got the rona.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

Looby said:


> What did you do?


Mentioned Ed Sheeran


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

I love Taylor Swift a lot but if I’m listening in my car and Spotify recommends stuff I always end up have to skip many many Ed songs.


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2021)

Yay Rose!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2021)

❤️


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

❤️ In happy with that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2021)

Was it me or did Motsi not look _that_ happy about the result?


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2021)

That was lovely. 😊


----------



## Saffy (Dec 18, 2021)

Aww I'm happy with that.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

I hope the small one isn't too upset at the result QueenOfGoths!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope the small one isn't too upset at the result QueenOfGoths!


 No, he likes Rose so he didn't mind too much plus Johannes week be back next year (hopefully)!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2021)

Aljaz and Janette. Watch with the sound down and then you don’t have to listen to Ed


----------



## Saffy (Dec 19, 2021)

They're such gorgeous dancers.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> Ed Sheran on. They have just spun up the Dinorwic pumped storage power station as everyone leaves the room to put the kettle on and flush the loo.


This is when I fell asleep and missed the result! I woke up at nearly 2am and went go my bed....still not knowing.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 19, 2021)

trashpony said:


> i love AJ so much



I remember she was on celebrity come dine with me a few years back and didn't come across too well. quite the diva.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I remember she was on celebrity come dine with me a few years back and didn't come across too well. quite the diva.


Oh really? I didn’t know her before this


----------



## Me76 (Dec 19, 2021)

I thought John and JoJos show dance was better, but I'm glad Rose won.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Aljaz and Janette. Watch with the sound down and then you don’t have to listen to Ed



I missed that because I was one of the many who wandered off to do other things while he was singing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I thought John and JoJos show dance was better, but I'm glad Rose won.


I agree. I voted too early.....didn't realise there was a third dance. I didn't like J&Js 2nd dance, but found R&G's third dance boring.

So I should of voted for J and J really because I wanted Johannes to be in the winning couple.

But happy Rose won.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 19, 2021)

Glad it was Rose, but wouldn't have been unhappy if it had been John (or AJ). All of them were good and seemed lovely people.


----------



## Looby (Dec 19, 2021)

I voted 4x for Rose and 2x for John. Then changed my mind after the show danced and made Mr Looby give me his BBC login and gave all 6 votes to J&J.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 19, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Oh really? I didn’t know her before this



She was amusing and I think they do ham it up on the celeb version but she was quite cutting to a couple of the others.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2021)

Love Motsi’s outfit.

Amazing rumba from John, it was definitely improved from the first time, I was actually watching John at times and not just Johannes. He was a lot more flowy. No 10 from Craig?! Rude.

I do like Rose’s couple’s choice dance. Great song really helps.

Back to just watching Johannes in the paso. I’m sure John was fine but couldn’t take my eyes off Johannes, thinking stuff like he’d make a good Hook in Peter Pan! He can show Johnny Depp a thing or so about being a fierce pirate. Etc.

Loving Claudia mocking the matching scores.

Well, I burst into tears half-way through Rose’s show dance when I realised the lyrics of the song that were coming up. love is like a Rose. Jesus. How much crying can everyone do? One of them burst into tears during their hug on the castle thing and I think it was Giovanni.

Oh I know how to break the mood. Have Tess say literally anything. * dead behind the eyes * is what we call her at home.

Great show dance from JoJo. Not sure the fast bit was quite as brilliant as all the hype implied it would be. But still great.

Sensible choice of strictly to use better singers for the show dances. Great tunes for both of them.

Interesting actually that both final professionals had extra work to do this year in adapting for their partners.

Now weeping for AJ. Urgh.

Aww, knew Rose would win and I’m happy with it. in my mind it was super close though. Agreed Motsi was definitely team John with that face!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2021)

god, between weeping for the ground-breaking representation for the gays, AJ's dreams being shattered and Rose turning Giovanni into a real live boy i feel absolutely wrung out.


----------



## Looby (Dec 19, 2021)

I feel bad for being mean about Tess because I'm sure she’s really nice but she just has no spark or chat. Dead behind the eyes is right. It’s very noticeable against Claudia who I love beyond words.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2021)

I did feel that without a third finalist it was about 50% hysteria and hyperbole. I mean Strictly is always ridiculous, that's the point of it, but the sincere and heartfelt speeches just got a bit 🤮


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2021)

Looby said:


> I feel bad for being mean about Tess because I'm sure she’s really nice but she just has no spark or chat. Dead behind the eyes is right. It’s very noticeable against Claudia who I love beyond words.


I was thinking about it yesterday, because of how good Claudia is at her bit, and trying to remember what it was like when Tess did it.  

I think Tess seemed better when she was with Bruce, because he was a bit senile/oblivious and she needed to keep things moving.  But as soon as we had her alongside Claudia, she suffered by comparison.  She’s not a quick or funny or, tbh, as clever.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2021)

She’s not quick, funny or clever. She looks good. That’s about it.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2021)

i assume Tess is nice in person because she seems to genuinely be friends with Claudia.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 19, 2021)

She seemed particularly robotic last night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2021)

Worst version of "Wonderful Christmas Time" EVER!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Worst version of "Wonderful Christmas Time" EVER!!


I muted the instant Gary Barlow was mentioned


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Worst version of "Wonderful Christmas Time" EVER!!



It was truly awful 😖


----------



## Me76 (Dec 26, 2021)

Gary Barlow got fast forwarded big time. 

The rest of it I actually thought was the best Christmas one for a while.  And Anne Marie was brilliant,  I'd love to see her on the proper show.  

Are they allowed when they've done Christmas?


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2022)

No point watching any more 









						Oti Mabuse to leave Strictly Come Dancing after seven years
					

Latin American and ballroom dancer was crowned Strictly winner twice, in 2019 and 2020




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## trashpony (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m so sad.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 22, 2022)

Fucksake


----------



## Saffy (Feb 22, 2022)

She was one of the main reasons I watched.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 22, 2022)

Nooooo


----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2022)

I've been saying for ages that her agent is proper earning their money cos she's been all over the everywhere.  

She's got to a place where she has other business going on that probably earns her more, so why carry on.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 26, 2022)

I also didn't think that dancing wise she was quite as on point as in previous series. You've only got so much time as a dancer.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2022)

Oti has done desert island discs. Not sure when it’s broadcast as I heard it in the podcast but she has an interesting story to tell (absolutely shit MOR music though)


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2022)

trashpony said:


> Oti has done desert island discs. Not sure when it’s broadcast as I heard it in the podcast but she has an interesting story to tell (absolutely shit MOR music though)


I noticed then when following hash tag’s link and thought it would probly be interesting but dreaded her choices.


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks like Katya may not be back!

And Luba, but I can’t remember who they are so I care less









						Two Strictly pros told to condemn Russia or 'never come back'
					

Katya Jones and Luba Mushtuk, from Russia, are being told to end their silence over Vladimir Putin's actions




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Looks like Katya may not be back!
> 
> And Luba, but I can’t remember who they are so I care less
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. The Birmingham Mail constantly has bollocks stories about Strictly in it and it's one of those. The story is always a pathetically thin attempt to support a clickbait headline.


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> No it doesn't. The Birmingham Mail constantly has bollocks stories about Strictly in it and it's one of those. The story is always a pathetically thin attempt to support a clickbait headline.


But they nicked it from the Sun, it must be true!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2022)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 28, 2022)

No Oti, no Alijaz


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 6, 2022)

__





						Strictly's Craig Revel Horwood says Anton Du Beke returning as judge | Radio Times
					

Craig Revel Horwood says Anton Du Beke will be returning to the judging panel this year amid speculation about Bruno Tonioli's Strictly Come Dancing future.



					www.radiotimes.com
				




 

My first post on this thread was a sad face because Anton was replacing Bruno, I'm happy to admit I was wrong.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2022)

Have we got a 22 thread?  First contestants announced.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Have we got a 22 thread?  First contestants announced.


I reckon you get the honour.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2022)

Strictly Come Dancing 2022
					

First contestants announced  https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-62407451.amp  Will Mellor and Kym Marsh.




					www.urban75.net
				




Here is it then.


----------

